# last squirrel hunt



## CChiaravalli95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great last squirrel hunt I had a couple weeks ago, before march. I walked around a local metro-park for about half an hour to forty five minutes looking for a good spot. Found a nice place on a ridge line with view of a couple real nice mature oaks. After around 20 minutes a grey- fox squirrel (sounds weird I know, but it was too big to be a grey squirrel and its tail was too bushy) came along up one of the trees I was looking at. I raised my rifle on my mono-pod and prayed for a steady shot. When the squirrel stood still for long enough I took my shot and, boom right in the head. I was elated, because this was my first successful squirrel hunt in a while. But my happiness was soon shot down.:sad:. It turned out that there was a shelf of a branch right under the squirrel and when it died it got stuck there. Now this squirrel was 35 feet off the ground and I had no way to get it. I tried throwing rocks, but it was no use, I had to abandon it. I still feel horrible that I killed an animal that I can't use. . But you can't change the past I guess and it wasn't my fault he got stuck. So overall I'm happy with the last hunt of the season.
* i forgot to post this way back then, and decided, what the hell I'll do it anyway.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I feel bad about hangups also... but If you go back the next day I bet its gone. A hawk or crows or something or another will come along and grab the easy meal.

At least you get out.


----------



## djones9916 (Mar 21, 2012)

Years ago I had a squirrel I couldn't use as well. Shot it with a 20 gauge, but it was still alive when it hit the ground. Went up and cut it's throat, but the guy still refused to die. I was starting to feel real bad so I took a few steps back and put another shell into it.

I should have taken a few more steps back. The pattern was still so tight I blew the thing in half. So I ended up putting this squirrel through a lot of suffering, and then I didn't even get to recover any of it. Didn't go back out again that season after that.


----------

